# berries or blood?!



## chickenmom (Jun 28, 2012)

Has anyone else seen this? 
Our flocks feeder was covered with bright red splatter when I went outside today to let the hens out. The wildbirds eat the grain and are always in the coop. Could it be from them?


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats what happened to me!! We figured out it was cold and frosty and their combs were sticking to the feeder!! Ours was a metal waterer... I wrapped the feeder with hand towels and duck tape and it worked!! Kinda like sticking your tongue to a metal sled or a flag pole!! LOL! Let me know... Jen


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

wow never seen that before, that must have been a shock for you.


----------



## troyer (Dec 22, 2012)

It's blood from combs that froze and cracked or got broken while frozen, then when the comb thaws again it bleeds. I had a little bit of that with my single combed chickens this year. I had no troubles with pea combs and cushion combs.


----------



## heb24 (Jan 22, 2013)

This happened to me when the weather first turned bitter cold. I had noticed the tiny black spots on the combs of a few. I first noticed the blood in one of my nesting boxes and then saw the waterer. Took a few days for the bleeding hen to recover. 

It has happened one time since and is as startling the second time.


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

Also, if your chickens are bickering over the feeder they will peck each others' combs. The comb bleeds and smears on the feeder. If it's a problem put in two feeders so they can eat---but get away from the boss or a bully.


----------

